# Hock Hochheim



## antec20 (May 24, 2006)

what's the opinion on the knife combatives that're taught at this site:
www.hockscqc.com

it's about the only true knife program i can find locally to me and they also teach the full close quarter combatives program as well.


----------



## antec20 (May 25, 2006)

already answering my question by doing a search on this. please forgive the unnecessary post on this.


----------



## Dwight McLemore (May 25, 2006)

It was not an unnecessay post. I've trained with Hoch for many years.  When I first opened my school, years ago it was difficult to find anyone (with a name & reputation) that had a program of instruction documented and ready to use complete with lesson plans, instructional criteria etc.  Well, Hoch's program has and still has just that. The videos programs are very simplistic and broken down into easy to digest training sessions.  It is a good blend of street logic and combatives all built around a FMA base.  Hoch's law enforcement background is also apparent too.  He has now expanded his instructor pool to include some really competent individuals who have enhanced the overall program with excursions into everything from grappling to Silat.  I have both the old (VHS) and the new (DVD) knife programs in my library and I still use much of that in my own limited teaching now.  If you are the ultimate warrior or some great street fighter that has some great experiential base of knowledge, you will not like this program. There are no great knife secrets there, there is no ultimate system, nor is it any of that foolishness that promote the no training ethic for knife fighting. It's not rocket science either. There is nothing mystical here just plain old skill drills that most of us don't do enough of. Personally I think Hoch's material is a great place to start before branching out into some of the work by the other fine instructors that are in the knife training market. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## samurai69 (May 25, 2006)

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> It was not an unnecessay post. I've trained with Hoch for many years. When I first opened my school, years ago it was difficult to find anyone (with a name & reputation) that had a program of instruction documented and ready to use complete with lesson plans, instructional criteria etc. Well, Hoch's program has and still has just that. The videos programs are very simplistic and broken down into easy to digest training sessions. It is a good blend of street logic and combatives all built around a FMA base. Hoch's law enforcement background is also apparent too. He has now expanded his instructor pool to include some really competent individuals who have enhanced the overall program with excursions into everything from grappling to Silat. I have both the old (VHS) and the new (DVD) knife programs in my library and I still use much of that in my own limited teaching now. If you are the ultimate warrior or some great street fighter that has some great experiential base of knowledge, you will not like this program. There are no great knife secrets there, there is no ultimate system, nor is it any of that foolishness that promote the no training ethic for knife fighting. It's not rocket science either. There is nothing mystical here just plain old skill drills that most of us don't do enough of. Personally I think Hoch's material is a great place to start before branching out into some of the work by the other fine instructors that are in the knife training market.
> 
> Best
> Dwight


 
I am in the middle of arranging for hock to come over to portugal next january for a seminar......really looking forward to it


----------



## Guro Harold (May 25, 2006)

I think that your approach of doing your own homework is very wise.

If I may speak from my own experience, Hock know his stuff and he focus is teaching what is necessary to get the job done with practical scenarios.

I definitely would recommend that you check out at least one of his seminars.

- Disclaimer: I do belong to Hock's SFC and hold rank in the PAC curriculum. I am also speaking independently as a MT member only not as a Senior Mod for this particular post.

-Palusut


----------



## modarnis (May 28, 2006)

I have trained with Hock on numerous ocassions.  He is a no nonsense instructor with real worl experience to back it up.  In my opinion he has some of the best teaching progressions around.  He is definitely worth checking out


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 12, 2006)

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> It was not an unnecessay post. I've trained with Hoch for many years. When I first opened my school, years ago it was difficult to find anyone (with a name & reputation) that had a program of instruction documented and ready to use complete with lesson plans, instructional criteria etc. Well, Hoch's program has and still has just that. The videos programs are very simplistic and broken down into easy to digest training sessions. It is a good blend of street logic and combatives all built around a FMA base. Hoch's law enforcement background is also apparent too. He has now expanded his instructor pool to include some really competent individuals who have enhanced the overall program with excursions into everything from grappling to Silat. I have both the old (VHS) and the new (DVD) knife programs in my library and I still use much of that in my own limited teaching now. If you are the ultimate warrior or some great street fighter that has some great experiential base of knowledge, you will not like this program. There are no great knife secrets there, there is no ultimate system, nor is it any of that foolishness that promote the no training ethic for knife fighting. It's not rocket science either. There is nothing mystical here just plain old skill drills that most of us don't do enough of. Personally I think Hoch's material is a great place to start before branching out into some of the work by the other fine instructors that are in the knife training market.
> 
> Best
> Dwight


 
Mr. McLemore has some very good books and  a tape/DVD out on big knife fighting (Bowie Knife).  Both of his books on the Bowie Knife and the Tomohawk are great source of information and the illustrations were drawn by him.

Nice endorsement for Hock.

Mark


----------

